# Videoformate für Handy?



## corona (3. August 2005)

Hallo,
nach langem Googlen habe ich auf 1 Frage leider keine Antwort gefunden:

- Welche Videoformate können auf dem Handy abgespiel werden? Ich weiß dass das Handymodell-abhängig ist. Alle möglichen Formate interessieren mich. Ich weiß nur vom .3gp-Format. Wer kennt noch mehr?

Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar.
Greetz.


----------



## Constan (8. August 2005)

Ich kenne das so *.3pg ist ein universelles format für alle handy nur manche können *.avi (Ngage oder manche samsungs) und wmv wenn windows Mobile installiert ist


----------



## DieBlechtrommel (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Die meistverwendeten und bekannten  Formate für Handys sind wohl 3GP, MPEG4, H.263, AVI, sogar WMV.
Heutzutage gibt es schon aber Tools die einem dabei helfen das gewünschte Format des Videos zu haben.
Ich habe aber da ein cleveres Tool gekauft, Audials, der mir meine Videos (verschiedene Formate) in alles Mögliche umwandelt, inklusive Handy ...formate. Kommt mir super zu Nutze, außerdem macht es mir auch nach Wunsch Klingeltöne aus meinenn MusikDateien. Das find ich echt cool!
Wenn ihr mal mehr Info dazu lesen wollt und auch die Demo runterladen um rumzutesten, könnt ihr das hier machen


----------

